# Malibu X-Factor Fishing Kayak For Sale



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a Malibu X-Factor I am listing for sale. I bought it in October of 2014 and used it less than 10 times. It's 14' long and tan/sand color. I've added a trolling motor mount with a Minn Kota trolling motor with foot pedal steering. It also has a livewell with pump in the front hatch. Will come with a paddle, PVC cart, deep cycle battery and milk crate with 3 rod holders attached. 

I had back surgery a few months ago and loading and paddling is keeping me from using the kayak now.

Price is $1000 for everything or if you leave off the trolling motor it's drops to $800.

Call or text me at 910-508-9082 if interested. I also have a few more pictures I can send if you let me know. I live in Wilmington, but depending on where you live would be willing to meet halfway if you are serious about the kayak.


----------



## mrb12405 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey J.Rabon... Is the Malibu still available?


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, it is still available


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

feel free to give me a call if you want any other details


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sold


----------

